# My first HDR photo - Dodge Challenger



## reignman55

Let me know what you guys think, this was my first attempt at an hdr photograph


----------



## reignman55

this is the actual picture i used for work.....


----------



## 512

the first hdr is better, but i don't like very much the car tint. in the second one is more natural.


----------



## msp1488

these are sick . thumbs up !


----------



## McNugget801

wow.. thats a lot of sensor dust


----------



## Restomage

Great looking photos but yea holy hell, clean your image sensor!


----------



## boogschd

oooh iz pink! 

lol.. nice 



Summit42 said:


> wow.. thats a lot of sensor dust


 


Restomage said:


> Great looking photos but yea holy hell, clean your image sensor!


 
how can you tell? :/


----------



## pharmakon

Really like #2 Awesome work! Wish those spots wern't up in the sky though...  It would be worth it to spend some time with the healing/cloning tools


----------



## Derrel

I like the angle of the car much better in the second photo. ANd yeah, your sensor has LOADS of dust spots on it....those round,gray spots are junk on your sensor. They show up most on even-toned areas and areas of solid color, like on the front of the car for example.


----------



## Stock Photos

I like the first one it looks like the clouds are reflecting off the car - looks almost dream like.


----------



## Phranquey

reignman55 said:


> this is the actual picture i used for work.....


 


boogschd said:


> oooh iz pink!
> 
> lol.. nice
> 
> 
> 
> Summit42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow.. thats a lot of sensor dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restomage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking photos but yea holy hell, clean your image sensor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how can you tell? :/
Click to expand...

 
Look at all the specs in the clouds on this shot....


----------



## reignman55

yah ive cleaned the sensor since these pictures


----------



## alexanderdel

Great pictures!


----------



## photo28

Just way too fake for me... Looks like a cartoon...


----------



## John Godwin

Very overdone, but for a first effort, you clearly have an understanding of what you're doing.


----------



## fokker

I love these! The overdone HDR look really works I think


----------



## photo28

If you like it great, don't get me wrong... and nice for your first time... just not my style.


----------

